# Perimeter spray before hurricane?



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Was wondering if I should try to squeeze in doing a perimeter spray before Dorian hits us? Figuring all that wind/rain disrupts the critters and we are due for a spray. I have bifenthrin and imidacloprid to do this with. I'd do it tomorrow, well before the rain hit.


----------



## AMG16 (Aug 21, 2019)

Good luck man be safe! I'm out in orlando as well. I'm going to do the same tomorrow.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Got it done and it didn't rain afterward! Did it in the evening right at dusk to hopefully hit the mosquitoes too. Did the perimeter, walls and ground out several feet plus under the eaves/soffits. Also did the fence and up under trees/bushes/etc for mosquitoes. I used what I had on hand, a generic Bifenthrin and added in imidacloprid for some longer lasting control. I need to mix up a bit more as my husband is in the middle of remodeling our guest bathroom and tore the tub out, leaving an exposed area of the foundation and the sand/dirt below it where the tub drain goes. Going to mix up some in a watering can and just pour it in that area.

Oh, and before hitting the outside I sprayed a non toxic repellant/killer inside the house around baseboards, outlets, door and window frames, etc. That way when I went out a few hours later to hit the outside I hopefully wasn't driving them inside the house. And I like using a non toxic product inside the house with the cats (much more sensitive to permethrins/pyrethroids than dogs and humans are).


----------

